# place to hunt bear



## sluerat (Aug 25, 2009)

what is the name of some places to hunt in north ga. bear?


----------



## NoOne (Aug 25, 2009)

Cohutta, Chattahoochee, Chestatee, Blue Ridge, Dukes Creek, Coopers Creek, Swallow Creek WMA's to name a few


----------



## sluerat (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks currahee


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 25, 2009)

Currahee said:


> Cohutta, Chattahoochee, Chestatee, Blue Ridge, Dukes Creek, Coopers Creek, Swallow Creek WMA's to name a few



no bear on cohutta. go to blue ridge, there is a bear behind every tree


----------



## xhunterx (Aug 25, 2009)

yeah, when the bear left cohutta they took the deer with them.  only thing left is mtn bikers and possums


----------



## sluerat (Aug 25, 2009)

what is the annual harvest in georgia, including south georgia for bear.


----------



## GA GAME GETTER (Aug 25, 2009)

one a year


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 26, 2009)

xhunterx said:


> yeah, when the bear left cohutta they took the deer with them.  only thing left is mtn bikers and possums



Know that feeling. Most of our national forest around here is also void of deer. Bears a different stroy though. Chestatee, chattahoochie and swallow creek have no shortage of them.


----------



## xhunterx (Aug 26, 2009)

i was just kidding about the bears, cohutta is covered up in em, i would be a lot more confident in seeing a bear on cohutta then any kind of deer.


----------



## nx95240 (Aug 26, 2009)

xhunterx said:


> i was just kidding about the bears, cohutta is covered up in em, i would be a lot more confident in seeing a bear on cohutta then any kind of deer.



 you hunt cohutta alot for bear?


----------



## xhunterx (Aug 26, 2009)

I deer hunt and turkey hunt cohutta alot. the bear or hogs are just an added bonus. i've shot and lost one bear, lost trail in laurel thicket at dark, my son has killed a 300 pounder in the same vicenity and one of his friends killed a small 125 pounder near the same area.


----------



## justin w (Sep 23, 2009)

were is the best place to kill a bear at cohutta


----------



## HandgunHTR (Sep 23, 2009)

justin w said:


> were is the best place to kill a bear at cohutta




Can't......help.....myself.......


Near a road....it makes them much easier to drag.











I am sorry.  I shouldn't have done that, but...
I am sure one of the guys who hunts there can give you better advice.


----------



## win280 (Sep 23, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> Can't......help.....myself.......
> 
> 
> Near a road....it makes them much easier to drag.
> ...


First time i hunted Cohutta I saw a lot of people doing that.


----------



## justin w (Sep 23, 2009)

lol


----------

